
Google Suggest makes it to Google.com - raghus
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/08/at-loss-for-words.html
======
xchilde
Hmmm..."google is evil" has 49,400,000 results, while "microsoft is evil" has
only 17,000,000 results. Interesting.

------
josefresco
I wonder how this will effect the organic market for misspellings? Even with
Google's spell check (post search) there was still a vibrant market for common
misspellings.

I used to know a guy who had top rankings for "Amazom" and it banked him some
nice affiliate dollars for years.

I'd love to see stats in a few months that show it's effect (or not).

------
dkokelley
I was wondering why it would only work for me in the FF search box. I didn't
know it was a labs feature.

Now I'm on Google.com and it's not working for me. Do I have to change a
setting in my Google account? I'm on FF3.

~~~
truebosko
It's being rolled out to users in blocks, not everyone has it yet.

------
Tichy
I think Yahoo had something like this for months now.

~~~
bigbang
Its called yahoo search suggest. It also broadens by category without being
intrusive. The thing I like with search suggest is that it starts giving
suggestions only after you dont type anything for few seconds for eg when Im
trying to think over the spelling. Google suggest kind of keeps distracting.

------
shadytrees
The feature must be costing them more in bandwidth than most small, invade-a-
licious nations earn in a year.

